# Der Stratosphärensprung



## diabolo150973 (15 Oktober 2012)

Für alle, die es nicht live miterleben konnten, ist hier ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yFU774q6eVM#!


Gruß,
dia


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Oktober 2012)

Hahahahahahaha... sehr geil! Danke dafür


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Oktober 2012)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Für alle, die es nicht live miterleben konnten, ist hier ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yFU774q6eVM#!
> 
> ...



Und gestern auch auf "ntv" 

Gruss


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Oktober 2012)

seid Ihr leicht zu unterhalten?!...


----------



## Ralle (18 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> seid Ihr leicht zu unterhalten?!...



Ja klar, das ist auch nötig und absolut sinnvoll, denn wenn man ständig nur die ganz großen philosophischen Probleme wälzt und alles andere einem zu anspruchslos vorkommt, kann man den Burnout förmlich auf sich zurasen sehen. Das solltest du durchaus wissen...


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja klar, das ist auch nötig und absolut sinnvoll, denn wenn man ständig nur die ganz großen philosophischen Probleme wälzt und alles andere einem zu anspruchslos vorkommt, kann man den Burnout förmlich auf sich zurasen sehen. Das solltest du durchaus wissen...



Da hat Ralle recht. Aber als Forums-Methusalem hat man ja auch Menschenkenntnis.
Sag' mal Ralle: Ist das hier eigentlich ein ehemaliger Nachbar von Dir? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJe3cdM7f1c

Schönen Donnerstag wünsche ich!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> ........ kann man den Burnout förmlich auf sich zurasen sehen. Das solltest du durchaus wissen...



zurasen sehen ????? So wie der Felix die Erde ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2012)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Da hat Ralle recht. Aber als Forums-Methusalem hat man ja auch Menschenkenntnis.
> Sag' mal Ralle: Ist das hier eigentlich ein ehemaliger Nachbar von Dir?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJe3cdM7f1c
> ...



Ich bin sicher, das ist Ralle


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> seid Ihr leicht zu unterhalten?!...



Nein, das kann man so nicht sagen...
Ich brauche z.b. TÄGLICH!

Kaffee
Wurst
Brot
Tabak
PC
Bier
Schlaf
Unterhaltung
und noch viel mehr...

wie du also siehst, ist es nicht soo einfach, unsereins zu Unterhalten.

@Dia: Tolle Musik! (Wie findet man sowas???)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Oktober 2012)

Wenn wir schon beim Essen sind

Döner


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 Oktober 2012)

Und zum Nachtisch gibt es Eis:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zd7c5tQCs1I#!


----------



## Aris8 (18 Oktober 2012)

das war wirklich eine sehr beeindruckende Leistung, hab das ganze live am tv verfolgt. das hat RedBull excellent arrangiert


----------



## maxi (18 Oktober 2012)

Naja,


das hätte er schon nackt, nur mit Fallschirm machen müssen


----------



## Paule (18 Oktober 2012)

maxi schrieb:


> das hätte er schon nackt, nur mit Fallschirm machen müssen


Und das hätte dir gefallen?


----------



## Ralle (18 Oktober 2012)

maxi schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> 
> das hätte er schon nackt, nur mit Fallschirm machen müssen



Maxi hätte sich in seine ganzen gesammelten Scheine gehüllt und dann wäre er auch absolut weich gelandet.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja klar, das ist auch nötig und absolut sinnvoll, denn wenn man ständig nur die ganz großen philosophischen Probleme wälzt und alles andere einem zu anspruchslos vorkommt, kann man den Burnout förmlich auf sich zurasen sehen. Das solltest du durchaus wissen...


hast irgendwie recht...
...leider ist das für einen Burnie, der ja die Ursachen für seine Unzufriedenheit ja immer irgendwo draussen sucht, schwer einzusehen...
(vor allem, wenn der Burnie nicht so recht weiß, ob zuerst sein Chef oder eben dessen Angestellter zuerst am Burnout erkrankt war/ist).


----------



## jonny_b (21 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

begleitet wurde das ganze im ORF von Werner Gruber.
 (schauen wir Werner oder Felix)
Ein Vollblut-Physiker mit Verstand.

Ich habe heute ein von Ihm Überlebensrezept gefunden, wenn man eine 24h Inbetriebnahme vor sich hat:

http://kochen.exp.univie.ac.at/Ostern_Ei.html


----------

